# iPad Cases



## Snowy

What type of case have you all bought or do you use?
I have the black Apple case that is $39.
I really like it as it looks very sleek, has the apple logo on it, can stand it up or can use it like a slightly elevated keyboard. Close the cover and it's very unassuming.

The only downfalls...it's a bugger to get in and out of the case and also a bugger to plug it into the iPad dock with the case on. I don't even think it's supposed to be done as it's really cramming it into the plug. I bought the iPad dock extra. I don't think I would buy that again, as I can just plug it in with the supplied USB, 110 plug.
They were out of the Camera adapter, which I really wanted.


----------



## thadley

I was looking at InCase's Convertible Book Jacket. Seems like a solid case, have heard good reviews and the different propping positions seem like they'd be ideal. But I'll probably end up with whatever I can get on May 28th.


----------



## iJayTee

Personally I wouldn't spend a lot of money on one at the moment since the better, more creative cases are not here yet.

I ordered a cheap ($14.95) one from Amazon ( CTCStore Leather Carrying Case ) just to make do until the much better ones (for example, this one: ClamCase for iPad ) are available later this year.

Having said that, I've come to realize that the iPad is not as slippery in your hand as it feels when you first handle it...still, the new Kobo reader doen't come with a "quilted book-cover feel" back for nothing. The back of the iPad feels odd, particularly when used as a book reader.


----------



## dhalver_xeno

I'm currently using the Incase Grip Protective Cover for iPad - Apple Store (U.S.). It adds traction to the iPad and adds these molded "bumps" on the back left and right side of the case. The bumps provide a better feel when you are holding the iPad in your hands. The downside is that the cover does add a noticeable amount of weight to the machine and I found that it actually affected my WIFI reception when I was stretching it to the outer fringes of my network. Case on - no connection ... case off and the connection comes back.

Btw, I've seen some shops in Pacific Mall sell these types of gel iPad cases for $10

I've also tried using a gelaskin to see if it gives a better grip to the back surface of the iPad. It does, but it's a marginal improvement and it isn't real a case. Unless you want the aesthetic elements of the gelaskin, it doesn't really offer enough traction to warrant the $29+ price tag of the skin. 

I've also ordered a Amazon.com: CaseCrown Genuine Leather Horizontal Flip iPad Case (Black) for the Apple iPad Wifi / 3G Model 16GB, 32GB, 64GB: Electronics. At about $25US it seems to use a bit better quality leather than some of the other cases I have seen in the same price range and the iPad fits into the case "nicer". I've seen some other cases on Amazon that just seem to use rather flimsy looking elastic straps in the 4 corners to hold the iPad in place.


----------



## l84toff

Not sure if a skin falls into this category but that's what's wrapped around mine. BestSkinsEver clear skin. Have always been a fan of Zagg products but decided to give these guys a try. 

Still some haziness on the front after about a week so I emailed BSE, they are sending a complimentary replacement out. The back looks great and reduces that slippery feeling of the iPad. Also reduces the fingerprints quite a bit - at least I can use my shirt sleeve to wipe it clean quickly. 

So far I like it. After having a case on the iPhone for a while I now prefer skins instead for both products. Just over $21 including shipping (for the iPad).


----------



## QPriamos

I have the black synthetic Executive Jacket from M-Edge. I'm very happy with it so far. It's surprisingly secure, I love the look of it, and I actually find the pockets to be useful. I keep a cleaning cloth in the biggest one. The elastics inside on the spine are supposed to be for keeping earbuds organized, but I plan to use them for the Pogo Sketch stylus I'll be ordering. I bought the case directly from M-Edge's website, paid $10 for shipping, and received it the day after it shipped.

I do have a couple complaints about it, however. The closure strap, though useful for propping it up in landscape mode, gets in the way when you're just holding the case open like a book. It's easy enough to tuck it behind the iPad a little, but even then it's still a bit of a nuisance. I also dislike the crease that forms on the left side of the front cover from folding it around. The case had a very strong smell when I opened it, but it went away in about two days, so that's not an issue. 

Overall, it's a great case. I thought I was going to be disappointed that I couldn't angle it up for typing on the iPad's virtual keyboard, but that hasn't actually bothered me yet.


----------



## arbitrage

Anyone have any idea when the Belkin cases and inCase stuff will be up on the Canada site? I was hoping some would be up there to order today but no go. I want the Belkin grip vue and maybe the incase folio. I resorted to ordering the apple case for now. Can always cancel if the other cases do show up before it ships.

Also, anyone think the accessories will ship early or will Apple wait till the 28th to ship them? I notice that some of the apple accessories are 3-4weeks wait on the US site so I guess Apple is stockpiling for all the international orders.


----------



## Derrick

I ordered the Dodocase ... will not arrive for a few weeks at least.

DODOcase - Welcome

FYI - Price $49.95 (US) ... shipping to Canada is $25 ... a bit on the expensive side ... however, it seems that the models made of plastic/rubber are about $40 or so.

Can't wait for it to arrive ... ordered a 64Gb iPad this morning.


----------



## Guest

I ordered a DODOcase as well, they day before they posted that it was a 4-6 week delivery time  They do look like really nice cases though. Guess I'll be waiting it out for quite a while. From what I've read online I think 4-6 week turnaround is very optimistic. They were taking that long before the bloggers gave the case stellar reviews. People that ordered their case very shortly after launch day in the US are just getting them now.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I bought a cheap one from used ottawa, but ordered an Apple one with my 3G 
This one looks nice also:
ClamCase? The all-in-one Keyboard Case & Stand for iPad®


----------



## arbitrage

Derrick said:


> I ordered the Dodocase ... will not arrive for a few weeks at least.
> 
> DODOcase - Welcome
> 
> FYI - Price $49.95 (US) ... shipping to Canada is $25 ... a bit on the expensive side ... however, it seems that the models made of plastic/rubber are about $40 or so.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive ... ordered a 64Gb iPad this morning.


Thanks for the link, I just cancelled my Apple case and ordered one of these instead, yes its expensive into Canada but looks to be very nice. Says 4-6 weeks so I may have the iPad itself before the case but I'll just use my 10" netbook soft sleeve until this arrives.


----------



## esquilo22

I got a great deal from handhelditems:

iPad Cases, HHI iPad Flip Leather Case with Magnetic Kick Stand - Orange

Use coupon code ipadflipkstand and get an additional $10 off.


----------



## KMPhotos

arbitrage said:


> Thanks for the link, I just cancelled my Apple case and ordered one of these instead, yes its expensive into Canada but looks to be very nice. Says 4-6 weeks so I may have the iPad itself before the case but I'll just use my 10" netbook soft sleeve until this arrives.


Yikes, that 6 weeks they say could be a lot longer. People with order number around 1700 are reporting they still don't have their cases. Orders now are well over 7500. Could be a long wait for us all


----------



## modsuperstar

I just got one of these from eBay

Faux Leather Carrying Case Pouch for Apple iPad (Brown) on eBay.ca (item 300425428508 end time 14-May-10 17:52:08 EDT)

Can't say I recommend it. Difficult to get in and out and the holes don't line up perfectly. Think once it stretches out a bit it'll work better though.


----------



## Guest

KMPhotos said:


> Yikes, that 6 weeks they say could be a lot longer. People with order number around 1700 are reporting they still don't have their cases. Orders now are well over 7500. Could be a long wait for us all


Yep that's what I'm wondering too ... I'm order #5406 and people on facebook who are at order #1500 haven't gotten theirs yet  Let's hope they are ramping up to get these built and out to people.


----------



## arbitrage

KMPhotos said:


> Yikes, that 6 weeks they say could be a lot longer. People with order number around 1700 are reporting they still don't have their cases. Orders now are well over 7500. Could be a long wait for us all


Yikes! I didn't realize they were that far behind. I'm #7149 so if #1500 haven't got there orders yet then I may be waiting longer than 4-6weeks.


----------



## arbitrage

mguertin said:


> Yep that's what I'm wondering too ... I'm order #5406 and people on facebook who are at order #1500 haven't gotten theirs yet  Let's hope they are ramping up to get these built and out to people.


Keep this thread up to date when you get yours so I can then get a better guess to when mine will come.

Thanks


----------



## iphoneottawa

modsuperstar said:


> I just got one of these from eBay
> 
> Faux Leather Carrying Case Pouch for Apple iPad (Brown) on eBay.ca (item 300425428508 end time 14-May-10 17:52:08 EDT)
> 
> Can't say I recommend it. Difficult to get in and out and the holes don't line up perfectly. Think once it stretches out a bit it'll work better though.


I have the same problem with the faux-leather one I have. 
Now, after a few weeks, it's too loose and iPad slips out of it. 
I'm getting the Apple case next.


----------



## modsuperstar

iphoneottawa said:


> I have the same problem with the faux-leather one I have.
> Now, after a few weeks, it's too loose and iPad slips out of it.
> I'm getting the Apple case next.


That sucks. Oh well, I had already been looking at alternatives as this case just didn't seem ideal. I know as well as anything it was probably designed before they had an iPad to fit in it. The fact the inside pocket isn't lined so that the iPad doesn't get stuck seems a pretty glaring design flaw to me.


----------



## modsuperstar

Here's a great iPad case

C-3PO backpack makes for obnoxious iPad case | Crave - CNET


----------



## billwong

I just got a Sena Folio case for my iPad. Excellent quality in looks and fit. This case is compact and light so it is easy to carry in my briefcase. It has some pouches to put some papers or my microfiber cleaning cloth. Also has a built-in stand to allow it to sit up in landscape orientation. The holes on the sides allow easy access to the ports even when the case is closed. And it smells great, if you like that stuff.

You can order them directly through Sena Cases - Designer Leather Cases : BlackBerry case, iPhone case, Treo case, iPod Touch case, and other PDA cases. They are not cheap ($80 USD preorder) so certainly not for everyone. But I like the quality of their products. My wife uses their iPhone cases and they are top notch. This one I'll keep!

I've been using a NewerTech iFolio before and find it works well but it is bigger and bulkier. The NewerTech iFolio will provide more protection if dropped, however. So for more rugged protection, a zippered folio may be better.


----------



## a7mc

esquilo22 said:


> I got a great deal from handhelditems:
> 
> iPad Cases, HHI iPad Flip Leather Case with Magnetic Kick Stand - Orange
> 
> Use coupon code ipadflipkstand and get an additional $10 off.


Thanks for this! Looks like a decent case, and available in my company's orange branding so it's perfect for me.

A7


----------



## Derrick

Just noticed that a local London Drugs (Oliver Square in Edmonton) already has a couple different iPad cases and screen protectors in stock.


----------



## Snowy

Derrick said:


> Just noticed that a local London Drugs (Oliver Square in Edmonton) already has a couple different iPad cases and screen protectors in stock.


That's good to know. I was at Best Buy at South Common the other day, they had nothing out on the shelfs. They were showing stock on their website. One very aloof kid at BB told me that they had stuff in the back but wouldn't be stocking the shelves for awhile as he smirked. Geez, I hate the attitude of some so called sales people.


I wonder if LD will have any iPads on Friday? They are always great to deal with and I don't get attitude there from the sales staff.


----------



## Derrick

Snowy said:


> That's good to know. I was at Best Buy at South Common the other day, they had nothing out on the shelfs. They were showing stock on their website. One very aloof kid at BB told me that they had stuff in the back but wouldn't be stocking the shelves for awhile as he smirked. Geez, I hate the attitude of some so called sales people.
> 
> 
> I wonder if LD will have any iPads on Friday? They are always great to deal with and I don't get attitude there from the sales staff.


From talking to the staff at LD (I used to work there) ... it sounds like they are expecting to have iPads on Friday ... no way to know how many they will get (if any).


----------



## Snowy

Derrick said:


> From talking to the staff at LD (I used to work there) ... it sounds like they are expecting to have iPads on Friday ... no way to know how many they will get (if any).


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## magrat22

I got this case:
Amazon.com: Marware Eco-Vue for iPad: Electronics

Found it in this review of ipad case, pretty comprehensive and unbiased.. I found it helpful anyway 
The Complete Guide to iPad Cases and Protection | iLounge Article


----------



## magrat22

I ordered online but am wondering if I should get one at BB or LD as it would be way quicker. Apple Store says "June" now for delivery no date just June!!!

Update: Just talked to Apple Customer Service, they have no date on there as their out of stock right now for new orders so anyone who ordered after the 21st May we got a wait ahead of us


----------



## KMPhotos

Hey guys - just a heads up. Future Shop (South Common - Edmonton) has a couple of cases on the shelf already. The Griffin Elan Passport - picked it up - and a folio type case from Dynex. The also had a Dynex screen shield, and the Invisible Shield by Zagg.
The 2 Best Buy's I checked only had the Invisible Shields on the shelf.
Both Future Shop & Best Buy have accessories on their website as well.


----------



## fyrefly

Anyone gotten any updates about their DodoCases? I kinda want one - but I'm holding off to see if it'll take FOREVER to get them shipped.


----------



## ldphoto

I'm not a fan of bulky book-style cases, so I ordered a foofbag (foof ★ → iPad or MacBook Sleeve, MacBook Case, iPhone or iPod Soft Pouch) that matches my iPhone and MBP sleeves. They're great for protection while transporting, and I prefer the device "naked" while in use.

They're hand-made and machine washable, which is great. Shipping takes a while though, they come from Australia.

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa

They look bulky!


----------



## Atroz

I just picked up a Belkin Pleat sleeve. It has an expanding pocket to hold things like the charger and cables. Seems pretty decent. Bought at BB. 

I was going to buy one of the book-style ones but realized that I didn't really want to hold the case too while using the iPad. I may still pick up a thin case that will provide more grip as that seems to be a concern that people talk about. I'll wait and see though. For now I have a good case for when the iPad arrives and I can now take it to the cottage with me this weekend.


----------



## Guest

I specifically want the book-style case that makes it bulkier so that I've got something a little more substantial to hold for long reads. I find the form factor on the iPad to be too thin for eBook purposes. It's not too bad if you have something to hold it up for you (like a bookstand) or you can prop it up but when I try and hold it one-handed and read I find hard on the hands after a while.


----------



## iJayTee

One thing you should be careful about with cases that I found out that hard way...

The light sensor for auto-brightness is an almost invisible black on black dot at the top in a similar location and opposite the home button. If the folio style case covers that spot, autobrightness won't work very well. I

It's a bit of a pain with the CTStore case I got from Amazon especially if you want to read outdoors in a bright sunny day. I'm going to have to do a home mod cut-out to mine. 

There are several cases out that seem to be unaware of that sensor.


----------



## junji98

Does the apple case block out the sensor???


----------



## iphoneottawa

junji98 said:


> Does the apple case block out the sensor???


bump


----------



## iJayTee

junji98 said:


> Does the apple case block out the sensor???


No it doesn't. Apple's case has a small border that leaves the sensor exposed.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Nice!


----------



## KMPhotos

Despite a lot of complaints from some users, I still really love the Apple iPad case. 
I'm trying out the Griffin Elan Passport Folio case that I bought at FutureShop but I find it adds a little to much bulk.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I agree. I also have a leather one but ordered an apple one also.


----------



## rei

I have uh...6 cases for my iPad. A little extreme but I will be returning one.

-10" netbook neoprene case from Lacie (was like $16 bucks)
-ifrogz NeoFirm <-returning this
-Griffin Elan Passport <-folio type for carrying around work
-SwitchEasy NUDE <-this actually fits inside the Griffin
-BrentHaven iPad Switch satchel <-coming in mail from Seattle from friend
-Tucano DOPPIO Second Skin sleeve <-two pockets, one for my BT keyboard


----------



## iphoneottawa

Which one you like best?


----------



## Old Ladies

By far the best case I have seen is the YouTube - Quirky Cloak Prototype!

They are still working on it but they say they will be done by the end of this month or early next month.


----------



## IAmCanadian

Atroz said:


> I just picked up a Belkin Pleat sleeve. It has an expanding pocket to hold things like the charger and cables. Seems pretty decent. Bought at BB.
> 
> I was going to buy one of the book-style ones but realized that I didn't really want to hold the case too while using the iPad. I may still pick up a thin case that will provide more grip as that seems to be a concern that people talk about. I'll wait and see though. For now I have a good case for when the iPad arrives and I can now take it to the cottage with me this weekend.


Did the same thing...no just need the ipad. The Belkin product surprised me by its quality. Was expecting much less from them. The zipper pocket will hold my screen cleaner/cloth.


----------



## KMPhotos

Old Ladies said:


> By far the best case I have seen is the YouTube - Quirky Cloak Prototype!
> 
> They are still working on it but they say they will be done by the end of this month or early next month.


While I realize it's still a prototype - it looks really bulky.


----------



## Guest

I picked up the Apple iPad case today at a local reseller. Not that impressed with it to be honest. It's pretty much "upside down" to the way I would have designed it if it were up to me ... when in landscape mode in the closest to horizontal position the rotation lock and volume buttons are on the bottom ??!? In order to adjust either the volume or the rotation lock you have to lift the iPad up off of the surface that it's sitting on. Who thought THAT one though I wonder? 

Also standing it in the more upright position (still in landscape mode) it is not that secure ... can very easily topple over screen first as the folded part of the "stand" portion of it (the spine if it was a book) is curved. Also in this more upright position the angle is quite extreme ... I would have expected it to be able to tilt back a little bit more, it seems like it's only about 15 degrees tilt back or so. In fact I just bumped my kitchen table with it in this position and sure enough, it fell screen first.

Let's hope we see some better iPad case options in the near future! I'm hoping that my Dodocase, if it ever arrives, makes me happier, but for now this one will do the job I suppose.


----------



## iJayTee

The Apple case could be improved but all things considered it's better than my other bulkier one (CTStore case) that blocks the ambient light sensor... or did until I drilled a hole...

The one I'm still looking forward to the most is the ClamCase for iPad – Touch Screen Stand ClamCase? The all-in-one Keyboard Case & Stand for iPad® but the Dodocase does is also very attractive.

I may end-up like Rei above


----------



## iphoneottawa

Anyone knows if there are any Apple cases in Ottawa?
Thanks


----------



## thadley

Sherway in Toronto had a ton if them, would be surprised if Rideau ran out. 

Got the incase one myself. Ordered the Apple case originally but think I might send it back. I like the 3 stand up positions the incase offers. Nice to have options. Extra bulk doesn't bother me though I could see how it could bother some.


----------



## Derrick

This case looks tempting ... 

Travel Kit Plus for iPad : Products By Incase

Patiently awaiting my Dodocase ... credit card was charged a couple days ago ... hopefully it will be shipped sometime next week (order 2657).


----------



## Chookaboom

magrat22 said:


> I got this case:
> Amazon.com: Marware Eco-Vue for iPad: Electronics


Magrat, how much did that one cost you "all in" with shipping/fees? That is the case I am interested in getting hold of, but I worry the cost to ship from US will double the overall cost once all the charges are tallied up. 

Has anyone seen this one locally in the GTA?


----------



## Principal

KMPhotos said:


> Despite a lot of complaints from some users, I still really love the Apple iPad case.
> I'm trying out the Griffin Elan Passport Folio case that I bought at FutureShop but I find it adds a little to much bulk.


I.ve got the Griffen Elan Passport but it's going aback me thinks because one of the straps cover one of the speaker holes, even worse is that another tie strap completely covers the orientation lock switch. 
Having said that, the quality of the case is top notch in all other aspects.
Edit - I would prefer to see a magnetic style latch, instead of the "push through a loop" system


----------



## iphoneottawa

Check this out:
Hard Candy Cases - iPad Cases - Kickstand iPad Case


----------



## Lagerstatten

Working with Mac's all day and supporting them I find cases useless for all electronic devices. What's the point of covering it up when you're buying it for the way it looks. The only thing I put on is a skin from BestSkinsEver.com

Keeps the device (iPad/iPhone/MBP) protected yet doesn't hide its beauty. Durable as hell since I keep my keys and iphone in the same pocket all the time and not a single scratch.


----------



## milhaus

Anybody get their DoDo case yet? Or even just a shipping notification?


----------



## Guest

Nothing here so far ...


----------



## jayman

milhaus said:


> Anybody get their DoDo case yet? Or even just a shipping notification?


Nothing yet here. They are still getting orders filled in the 4-6 week time frame. They also have said that your order number is not the same as number of cases ordered. Hope this helps.


----------



## Macified

Old Ladies said:


> By far the best case I have seen is the YouTube - Quirky Cloak Prototype!
> 
> They are still working on it but they say they will be done by the end of this month or early next month.


I received an email from them today indicating that the product won't ship until June 24 at this point. They are updating the site to show the milestones.

I think I like the "Cloak" best as well but need to find something in the interim. Right now my wife and I carry both of our iPads in the same the netbook sleeve with a cardboard separator (only functional if we are going the same way).


----------



## stingko

Bought the Apple Case and the Acme Made Skinny Sleeve at Best buy. Like the Apple one BUT not a big fan hiding the device permanently since it's so darn good-looking! So, the Acme case is good for that. I can store it and protect it when unused and feel the real thing in my hands when I do use it. Link to Sleeve below.

The Skinny Sleeve - iPad


----------



## Rounder

mguertin said:


> I picked up the Apple iPad case today at a local reseller. Not that impressed with it to be honest. It's pretty much "upside down" to the way I would have designed it if it were up to me ... when in landscape mode in the closest to horizontal position the rotation lock and volume buttons are on the bottom ??!? In order to adjust either the volume or the rotation lock you have to lift the iPad up off of the surface that it's sitting on. Who thought THAT one though I wonder?
> 
> Also standing it in the more upright position (still in landscape mode) it is not that secure ... can very easily topple over screen first as the folded part of the "stand" portion of it (the spine if it was a book) is curved. Also in this more upright position the angle is quite extreme ... I would have expected it to be able to tilt back a little bit more, it seems like it's only about 15 degrees tilt back or so. In fact I just bumped my kitchen table with it in this position and sure enough, it fell screen first.
> 
> Let's hope we see some better iPad case options in the near future! I'm hoping that my Dodocase, if it ever arrives, makes me happier, but for now this one will do the job I suppose.


Yeah I see what you mean, however, I don't find the orientation and volume buttons to be that much of a problem, they are still very easily accessible. 

I did notice your second point when using it as a stand. It is indeed slighty wobbly which leaves me to be reluctant in just placing it somewhere and bumping into it, holding my breath as it falls and hoping that it's ok. So I know that I won't be using it too much in that position, unless it's really out of the way and secure from a lethal fall. That would just suck! 



iphoneottawa said:


> Anyone knows if there are any Apple cases in Ottawa?
> Thanks


There are plenty of official Apple iPad cases at the the Apple Store Rideau. At least there was last night around 5. Dozens of them. I picked one up along with my new iPad.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks.
Unfortunately I ordered one from Apple.ca and I have to wait for it to arrive (June 3rd!)


----------



## Skinner

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately I ordered one from Apple.ca and I have to wait for it to arrive (June 3rd!)


Check your tracking. My Apple email said June 3 but it's on a FedEx truck for delivery as we speak.

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks! Same here:
Jun 1, 2010 9:01 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
:clap:


----------



## rei

techgirl, pm about any questions you may have about the WHS EX490


----------



## iphoneottawa

Got the Apple case. Very nice and thin. Replaced my leather one right away.


----------



## ranxoren

hey if anybody from Ottawa is interested or want to return theirs, I am selling an Apple iPad Case for 40$ which means 5bucks off and no tax. Got it as a gift tried it didnt like it.
Let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Ruby06

I am wondering if i do my first online shopping with sourcingmap. Do you guys have any experience with this website. I just get tempted at their iPad cases and sleeves. Really cheap and the cases appear to be decent quality considering to the price.


----------



## KMPhotos

Expensive - but WOW do these look nice.
I'm thinking about the folio case for the iPad once it's available.
Macbook Cases Mac Cases Macbook Pro Case Maccase Apple Mac Laptop Case Laptop Cases


----------



## fyrefly

I got the InCase Convertible Book Jacket at the Apple Store on launch day and even though it adds some bulk, i think its awesome!

Totally makes the whole thing feel solid and the 3-angle standing options are great. Loving it so far.


----------



## wonderings

I have the Apple case. I do like the case, but the black gets incredibly dirty incredibly easily. You see everything. I do love the angel it can sit on, I have it at my desk with Weather HD running all the time, which looks stunning by the way. So I like the case, hate the fact that it picks up dirt like a swiffer.


----------



## Rounder

wonderings said:


> I have the Apple case. I do like the case, but the black gets incredibly dirty incredibly easily. You see everything. I do love the angel it can sit on, I have it at my desk with Weather HD running all the time, which looks stunning by the way. So I like the case, hate the fact that it picks up dirt like a swiffer.


Yeah it does get dirty, however it's not too too bad. The part I hate is the dust that collects on the inner sides wear the iPad is. It's still better than just keeping the iPad bare, and it's doing it's job. I would much rather have the iPad in prestine condition and have the case show it's wear than vice versa.


----------



## thadley

So I now have two iPad cases. Got the iPad on Friday, but it felt so thin and delicate, rather than waiting for my Apple case to be delivered, went out and got the Incase Convertible Book Jacket.

Using the Apple Case today, but going to switch it out for the Incase one again, I think. The multiple viewing angles was so very, very useful; the only angle the Apple case has is really only useful for typing and hunching over the screen. However the Apple case is so slim...gah!

My only issue with the Incase one is that it seems like it was rushed to production, or at least not totally well thought out. After only a few days use the leather has stretched and the iPad slips out a bit at any angle except vertical, while propped in its viewing angles. I'd love to see a clasp on that side or something to hold it in, or the leather be a bit of a tighter fit. Not to mention the lowest angle slot needs to be bent back almost every time to hold in place.

I'm looking at the Tuff Luv case, but shipping it to Canada looks expensive.

Has anyone seen any cases that offer multiple viewing angles besides the Incase one? I know Apple doesn't have any now, but maybe some of the independent resellers might?


----------



## a7mc

I just thought I'd share my experience ordering from HandHeldItems.com. I ordered the orange "leather" case 3 weeks ago. I got a tracking number a few days later. Today, I found out that my order was shipped back to the US because they didn't enter my address correctly when shipping. I have attempted to contact them for 2 days now with no response. 

Horrible service. I will not order from them again. I am still awaiting some type of resolution. Just thought I'd share in case anyone else is planning on ordering from HHI. This may not be a typical experience, but it's what happened to me, so bear in mind when considering a purchase with them.

A7


----------



## billwong

I received the HHI iPad Flip Leather Case with Magnetic Kick Stand (Black) with the free screen protector.

It arrived after 2 weeks via USPS/CanadaPost.

The case is similar to the Sena Folio except:

Not the same quality leather/build. The iPad doesn't fit as well and some of the ports don't line up as well.

There are not slots or pockets on the inside cover to carry things (like a lint free clot to clean the screen - a must).

The HHI folio opens backwards (left side holds the iPad). This is good and bad. When you put it in landscape mode with the folio holding it up, it puts the volume buttons on top - but I don't do this a lot. It really seems backwards - like opening a book upside down. I considered putting the iPad in it upside down, but then the ports and home button don't line up.

The "free" screen protector is a generic sheet that you have to cut to size. Not worth trying to use, never mind cutting a hole for the home button.

Would I buy one again, No.

Sena is the way to go. Everyone remarks how good the case looks and works.

The advantage of the HHI iPad Flip Leather Case is that it is less expensive, though (you get what you pay for).


----------



## jamesB

wonderings said:


> I do love the angel it can sit on,


Don't the Angel's wings get in the way? :lmao:


----------



## IAlberta

Picked up the Apple case for general use around the house.. Scored this full oiled leather Targus case for traveling.. The iPad fits nice and snug in the case and seems to be well protected.. Actually the quality of the bag is top notch, it's easy to deal with, looks great and reasonably priced at 60 Kopecks..

4.9* out of 5*


----------



## iphoneottawa

Still using the apple case and loving it. Much thiner than the leather one I had and not as loose.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Picked up the Apple Case yesterday. Love how portable the iPad feels now. I was tentative with it before, being very careful not to drop it or touch the screen when carrying. Now that I have the case, it feels so nice to carry around. Other than the dirt that builds up where the screen meets the case, I haven't had any issues with the case.


----------



## arbitrage

Got my HHI black kickstand case, its okay but leather is already too loose and overall it is just acting as a temp case till my DODO arrives in another couple weeks. Also got the silicone skin case. This case is decent, fits fairly well but maybe could be slightly tighter. With the skin on it won't fit in the leather folio case. Right now I'm just using the skin to cushion the ipad when laying it down on hard surfaces and it does improve holdability. Didn't try to use the screen protector yet. I'll wait till next weekend when I'll be in Montreal for F1 and see if the Apple store there has anything decent. Pickings are slim to none up in Whitehorse.


----------



## Skinner

I too have the Apple case. My iPad stays at home most of the time and it offers good protection from household bumps that the kids sometimes create. I also like the angle it sits at when propped open. Works for me!

Cheers!
K


----------



## miniphone

I have the leather case ( cost $60 USD, probably something like $65 CAD ) here is what I think of my case.

- Quality not that great ( average or below average, leather is chipping already)
- Expensive
- The ipad doesn't seem to stick tight in the case, it shifts out by a few mm, causing the case cut out for power cable and audio output to be off a bit. Almost impossible to charge the iPad with the case on.


----------



## Hodge

I have 2 cases - I had ordered a SwitchEasy nude before the iPad arrived, and went out and bought the Apple case after the iPad arrived.

The SwitchEasy nude wasn't well made - there was a chip in the top of the case and the fit wasn't that great - the upper right hand corner wasn't snug, so when you held the iPad in portrait mode, you could kind of feel the case shifting on and off the corner, which was irritating.

So I went over to BestBuy last Friday to see what they had - ended up getting the Apple case, as I liked the idea of a) having a fairly snug, small case and b) having a cover for the screen.

So far I'm pretty happy with the Apple case - I'd agree that it does tend to attract dust, especially on the inside. Otherwise it seems fairly well-made. I'm curious to see how well it holds up in the months to come.

I'm still waiting to see what iSkin comes up with for the iPad.


----------



## iJayTee

I was just having a peek at the London Drugs case supply and saw this one from Gelaskin listed as coming soon. It's the one Don Cherry would use for sure:


----------



## Derrick

Just received email that my Dodocase has shipped ... order 2657 ... ordered on May 3rd.


----------



## vfr

After having used the Apple iPad case for some time (got bothered by the sharp edges too much and making the iPad feel bulkier than it really is), I finally hit on a new combination that works for me:

I picked up a ifrogz Luxe Lean polycarbonate hard case from Best Buy. It snaps on easily and has a good texture to it. I find a bare iPad too smooth and it always feels like it will slip out of my hands. The Luxe Lean has a rubbery feel to it and gives a solid grip feeling. I then picked up a 9" neoprene netbook case from F*&#$! S*#! which holds the iPad in the Luxe Lean nice and snug.

The only change I would make to the Luxe Lean would be have a small cut out in the bottom so that you can plug the iPad and case into an iPad dock/keyboard dock. 

- Have iPad, Will Travel


----------



## andsoitgoes

I'm having a heck of a time finding a case in the BC area. I have the official Apple case on order from Apple direct, and I've tried ordering them through FS for ISPU but again, so far the few orders I've put through haven't been filled. I'm getting frustrated!

Anyone have any ideas of location for the Incase convertible or the Apple in a local store?

Thanks much in advance!!


----------



## Ashtangi

Has anyone seen the Belkin Grip Vue for sale in Canada? I've been looking for it while on vacation in the US without any success.


----------



## Derrick

Derrick said:


> This case looks tempting ...
> 
> Travel Kit Plus for iPad : Products By Incase
> 
> Patiently awaiting my Dodocase ... credit card was charged a couple days ago ... hopefully it will be shipped sometime next week (order 2657).


I decided to have a friend of mine in the US order the travel case for me ... figured they would be a hard item to find for awhile ... Dodocase is also on it's way too ... :clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Is that an elastic around the Dodo case to keep it close!?


----------



## Derrick

iphoneottawa said:


> Is that an elastic around the Dodo case to keep it close!?


Yes ... It is modeled after moleskine notebooks. 

I will try to post an update once it arrives with my impressions.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks. A review would be great!


----------



## Macaholic

iJayTee said:


>


Wow! Does it come with that Homescreen??! Man, THAT is a great idea!

I got Apple's. iPad fits snug, nice and THIN, lightweight AND the texture grabs onto your pants when using the iPad. Makes the iPad very adaptable to different seating positions.

On the downside it does get dusty and it is not mega solid when standing the iPad on its spine.

As you can't carry any other things with the Apple case (but heck the battery lasts ALL DAY anyway) what I would also like is a carrying bag like a THIN shoulder-holster type of sling for it so you can whip the iPad out from under your arm (or whatever) or even your winter coat and still carry a couple of other things in it... or, at least to not have to always hold it in transit. Like these:

Kensington Sling Bag for iPad Review | iPadmodo

Cocoon Harlem iPad/Netbook Sling Review | Macworld

But these are even too bulky for what i want


----------



## iJayTee

Macaholic said:


> Wow! Does it come with that Homescreen??! Man, THAT is a great idea!


Yeah. GelaSkins does that. They will also do it with any custom photo or digital art you want to do it with. I especially like how they printed on the front borders of that one to match the maple leaf...and they're aware of the ambient light sensor and leave a hole for it... many cases haven't done that.

As to messenger bags for carrying the iPad + some accesories...

I picked-up the Targus Netbook Messenger bag at London Drugs yesterday on sale for $34.99. 

It fits the iPad in its Apple case and the Apple BT keyboard in separate interior compartments. It also has an expandable pocket that easily fits the charger + USB cable + stylus, earbuds, anti-static cloth, etc. plus my cheap, plastic, folding display easel I use as my iPad stand (portrait or landscape.) Imho, this is the perfect iPad-on-the-road bag.

The plastic display easel, btw, comes in packs of 2 for $1.25 at most "Dollar Stores." People use them to display collector plates. Hard to beat, especially since it folds flat for carrying in any bag.


----------



## Macaholic

iJayTee said:


> I picked-up the Targus Netbook Messenger bag


Yeah that's still too bulky for what I'm thinking of. I essentially want a zipper-topped sleeve with a shoulder strap. If the sleeve (and therefore iPad) is oriented or sits landscape (or on its side) it would easily fit under one's arm and be easy to whip out... kind of like a pistol's shoulder holster  Bonus points for a snug but expandable outer flap for the times you need a little extra cargo space. This type of bag would be very discreet, so to speak.

But, such a bag could not accomodate a BT keyboard. I have found typing on the iPad to be much better than I expected, however, the navigation controls you can use across bodies of text -- not to mention the fast way you can select text -- with a keyboard is missed. I can blast along typing pretty good, but using the iPhone OS's "magnifying glass" to select text really brings one's stream-of-thought to a grinding halt


----------



## Derrick

Macaholic said:


> Yeah that's still too bulky for what I'm thinking of. I essentially want a zipper-topped sleeve with a shoulder strap. If the sleeve (and therefore iPad) is oriented or sits landscape (or on its side) it would easily fit under one's arm and be easy to whip out... kind of like a pistol's shoulder holster  Bonus points for a snug but expandable outer flap for the times you need a little extra cargo space. This type of bag would be very discreet, so to speak.
> 
> But, such a bag could not accomodate a BT keyboard. I have found typing on the iPad to be much better than I expected, however, the navigation controls you can use across bodies of text -- not to mention the fast way you can select text -- with a keyboard is missed. I can blast along typing pretty good, but using the iPhone OS's "magnifying glass" to select text really brings one's stream-of-thought to a grinding halt


I have seen this Tucano case in person at London Drugs and it is the slimmest one I have seen ... meant for a laptop ... but it might work since it is so thin.

Find here the best selection of laptop messenger bags


----------



## Macaholic

Derrick said:


> I have seen this Tucano case in person at London Drugs and it is the slimmest one I have seen ... meant for a laptop ... but it might work since it is so thin.
> 
> Find here the best selection of laptop messenger bags


Well, something like this:
Find here the best selection of laptop messenger bags

with a strap would be about it


----------



## Elemenopee

I got the Hard Candy Streetskin case for my iPad today. So far I'm quite pleased with it.

The case fits nice and tight and I doubt it will change/warp/stretch over time. The rubber is very very stiff and reminds me of mountain bike tires, both in tactile feel and aesthetics. The rubber definitely makes holding the iPad a lot less slippery.

The case has all the necessary cutouts so no buttons/sensors are inadvertently covered. My only concern will be the 3G strip along the top of the iPad as I have not signed up or tried the 3G on my iPad yet.

The cover snaps on to the 4 corners when not in use. When in use, the cover can snap onto the backside of the case at the 4 corners too. Handy, but I probably don't intend to use the cover much.

I chose this case because I didn't want a book style of case which would make it a bit more bulky. Also, it seems to me that a cover flap would feel in the way while using the iPad. This Streetskin case keeps the iPad nice and slim.


----------



## andsoitgoes

The Apple Store Pacific Centre location in downtown Vancouver had a ton of the Apple branded silicone sleeves in yesterday.

They had a bunch of other accessories, too.

As for the messenger bags, Future Shop has the Targus CityGear Netbook bag for $29:

Targus CityGear 10.2" Netbook Messenger Bag (TSM097CA) - Future Shop

I'm going to steal my older Gravis man purse back from my wife and use that, but if I wasn't going to, I'd buy that one in a heartbeat. It looks like it can fid the iPad, cables and the BT wireless keyboard.


----------



## Atroz

Elemenopee said:


> I got the Hard Candy Streetskin case for my iPad today. So far I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> 
> The cover snaps on to the 4 corners when not in use. When in use, the cover can snap onto the backside of the case at the 4 corners too. Handy, but I probably don't intend to use the cover much.


Do you find those corner snaps ok or do the tend to stick out and bother your hands or catch on things?


----------



## Elemenopee

Atroz said:


> Do you find those corner snaps ok or do the tend to stick out and bother your hands or catch on things?


The corner beads are ok as they just barely extend beyond the outer perimeter of the case. Doesn't bother the hands at all as they are slightly rounded. And, knock on wood, they haven't caught on anything so far (and I don't really expect them to because they are so short).

One more thing to add in my review: now that I've had it a few more hours, they are not as tacky/grippy as a silicone case would be ... there is a bit of slip to the rubber. However, if I did happen to drop it, the iPad would most definitely be more protected with this case than any silicone one.


----------



## shooting_rubber

I have the Apple iPad case and I am really happy with it.


----------



## techgirl

shooting_rubber said:


> I have the Apple iPad case and I am really happy with it.


Me too - I did order another case that hasn't arrived yet but don't know how much I'll use it - it isn't easy to get in and out,


----------



## shooting_rubber

techgirl said:


> Me too - I did order another case that hasn't arrived yet but don't know how much I'll use it - it isn't easy to get in and out,


I was looking at other cases as well, but I decided to try out the Apple iPad case in the store and I was pleasantly surprised with it seeing as the reviews I read about it were not that great.


----------



## Paul82

From this forum I'm thinking I might be the only one not happy with the apple case. The fit just doesn't seem quite right to me and it shows dust very easily... I'm seriously considering returning it...


----------



## CubaMark

*Found the perfect iPad case.....*



Hmmm.... I actually have an orange iBook body laying around..... just need an iPad....


----------



## iphoneottawa

techgirl said:


> Me too - I did order another case that hasn't arrived yet but don't know how much I'll use it - it isn't easy to get in and out,


There are a few videos on YouTube showing how to get it out of the case fast and easy. Don't pull the iPad out. You should bend the corner and push from the opposite side.


----------



## techgirl

Thanks for that - I'll see what I can find when the new case comes!


----------



## Izzy

I've got the Marware Eco Vue. I like it a lot. Having a case makes it a lot easier hold over long periods of time.


----------



## CubaMark

*Let's go back even further....* 



(TechEblog)


----------



## Chookaboom

Izzy said:


> I've got the Marware Eco Vue. I like it a lot. Having a case makes it a lot easier hold over long periods of time.


Did you source that case locally (or within Canada) or did you order from Marware? That's the one I wanted to get, but the shipping cost is making it a little too pricey to order direct.


----------



## Izzy

Chookaboom said:


> Did you source that case locally (or within Canada) or did you order from Marware? That's the one I wanted to get, but the shipping cost is making it a little too pricey to order direct.


I bought it off eBay from a guy in the U.S. It cost me $40 + $6 shipping.


----------



## andsoitgoes

I have had my Apple case for about 3 days now and I do enjoy it. It doesn't have much in the way of flexibility with regards to levels of tilt, but the ones that are there do work okay.

There is, however, no storage space in this case and that's a pain. If you don't have it in another bag, you're SOL. Also, the lid pretty well stays closed, but it's not perfectly flush and there's nothing "securing" it.

Standing it vertically is a bit less stable than I'd like it to be as well, but it DOES work, enough that my $45 was well spent.

I've got another case on the way, but I doubt I'm going to switch from the Apple branded one. With the Targus CityGear, I don't need any additional storage and I'm happy with things as they are.

I DO so love the wireless keyboard. It is a dream come true.


----------



## Snoring Bear

Long thread.. Anyway, using Apple case. Shows dirt easy. Here is Macally case that Jkontherun.com reviewed.
http://http://jkontherun.com/2010/06/08/macallay-ipad-case-review/


----------



## iphoneottawa

Dirty Apple case: I use a damp paper towel to clean it and then another paper towel to dry it. 
Works great!


----------



## Ashtangi

Has anyone used an inexpensive netbook sleeve with their iPad? I just picked up a TPU case, but need something to transport it in.


----------



## Derrick

Dodocase just arrived !!!! ... order 2657 ... order placed on May 3 ... shipped June 3 ... arrived today (June 11).

Impressed so far ... will post more comments once I have used it for a few days.


----------



## fyrefly

Derrick said:


> Dodocase just arrived !!!! ... order 2657 ... order placed on May 3 ... shipped June 3 ... arrived today (June 11).
> 
> Impressed so far ... will post more comments once I have used it for a few days.


Glad to hear it! Still debating this case myself.

More good reviews are popping up tho:
Review: DODOcase for iPad ? Cameron Moll: Designer, Speaker, Author


----------



## John Griffin

I guess every case has its pros and cons. I have been using the Apple case and like its look and feel. But every time I want to use the keyboard/dock I have to struggle with getting the iPad out of the case so it can fit in. The only way to do it is to grasp the tab in the back (the one that holds the front flap so it will sit like an easel) and push from the side then it will slide right out.


----------



## jamesB

John Griffin said:


> The only way to do it is to grasp the tab in the back (the one that holds the front flap so it will sit like an easel) and push from the side then it will slide right out.


I would have to dissagree about your method being the '*only*' way to remove the ipad from the Apple case.
There is at least 1 other, (and I'm sure more) methods that work quite well.
But I've yet to discover *any* method that is fast and simple, something I'd want to do on a regular basis.


----------



## (( p g ))

Derrick said:


> Dodocase just arrived !!!! ... order 2657 ... order placed on May 3 ... shipped June 3 ... arrived today (June 11).
> 
> Impressed so far ... will post more comments once I have used it for a few days.


That case looks like a winner to me. What do they charge for shipping to Canada?


----------



## iJayTee

John Griffin said:


> I guess every case has its pros and cons. I have been using the Apple case and like its look and feel. But every time I want to use the keyboard/dock I have to struggle with getting the iPad out of the case so it can fit in. The only way to do it is to grasp the tab in the back (the one that holds the front flap so it will sit like an easel) and push from the side then it will slide right out.


It's one of the reasons I went with the BT keyboard instead of the KB/dock. It can be removed but it's a pain to do it no matter the method. That having been said, I love this case.

I was interested in the stylish look of the Dodo but I saw it side by side with an Apple case and the Dodo just doesn't raise the iPad enough on a table for typing or reading. I find the elevation of the Apple case just right. It's the main reason I got it and then I found out I also like the feel of the texture in my hands when using it as an e-reader. I wish it came in more colors and the Apple logo wasn't quite so prominent but those are minor quibbles.

Btw... I also picked up the A-frame Griffin holder at the Apple store, mostly because the "2 for 99¢" plastic plate holders I had been using were sort of flimsy. The A-Frame works great with the iPad inside the Apple case in either orientation and it also has the benefit of elevating it to a good typing angle when folded... I don't need that second feature but I'm mentioning it for those of you with a case that doesn't provide an angle position.


----------



## Derrick

(( p g )) said:


> That case looks like a winner to me. What do they charge for shipping to Canada?


$25 ... still worth it (as well as the 4 to 6 week wait) ... I am very pleased with the case so far ... fit is very precise ... might even be a bit too precise in that I have noticed I have to lift the iPad very slightly off the rubber pads to be able to plug the cable into the dock connector.


----------



## John Griffin

jamesB said:


> I would have to dissagree about your method being the '*only*' way to remove the ipad from the Apple case.
> There is at least 1 other, (and I'm sure more) methods that work quite well.
> But I've yet to discover *any* method that is fast and simple, something I'd want to do on a regular basis.


I have heard of one method that somebody mentioned. Just use duct tape! That's right! Just fasten a piece across the back from right to left and leave a strip hanging off the left side. Then double it over itself. You now have a way of drawing the iPad out in one quick pull.

Of course the duct tape is as ugly as sin ... but it works.


----------



## GoldenMac

*vaja case*

I got the Vaja ipad Ivo top and i love it


----------



## Mmawji

I use the book case by XGear. Best case i have seen. Hard cover for the screen and more protective then the Mac ipad case


----------



## PierreB

I emailed the DODO folks and they said that they are generally on a 6 week wait due to the fact that each one is hand made.


----------



## RISCHead

*Dodocase*

yes - i've ordered mine as well - not expecting it before Aug.


----------



## Vishalca

*Cases from DealExtreme?*

Dealextreme.com (a Hong Kong company) has really cheap iPad cases and Free Shipping. What do you think of these? DealExtreme: $11.60 Protective Leather Flip-Open Case + Movie Stand for Apple 9.7" iPad (Black)

I am thinking of getting one from there, but I hope its not something I'll end up throwing away.


----------



## jayman

Just a heads up, Dodo Case are going up in price +$10 July 1st. Mine has been shipped, hopefully get it this week.


----------



## iJayTee

Vishalca said:


> ...but I hope its not something I'll end up throwing away.


You will. It feels and looks cheap and you'll need to punch a hole at the spot where the ambient light sensor is since they forgot to do it.

Imho, the only folio style cases worth getting for the iPad atm, are the Apple and Dodo, both are in the $40+ range. Most of the others are too bulky and you'll find yourself taking the iPad out for reading but the Apple and Dodo can stay on all the time since they barely add weight or bulk.

Others may disagree but if you do any amount of typing--even a medium long email--on the iPad itself, the slight angling that those cases provide is indispensable and much more useable more often than the seemingly better video watching options. 

Those extra video-watching angles are gimmicks of questionable value that can easily be duplicated by a simple plate holder support from your local dollar store which usually sell for 99¢ or less. The Apple case also does a decent (although slightly wobbly) job of doing this all by itself if you don't have a plate holder handy.


----------



## Guest

My Dodocase is in transit as well. Hopefully it was worth the wait!


----------



## modsuperstar

I'm looking at getting one of these. Similar to another case I bought off of eBay, but seems to remedy all the design flaws mine has. Looks to be lined, has easy access to the charger and headphone jack and still has that leather book feel to it. The stand looks pretty cool and a lot less convoluted then the button clasp system mine has.

COOL! Apple iPad case real Leather Kahki - eBay (item 250648575574 end time Jul-10-10 03:20:15 PDT)


----------



## iJayTee

modsuperstar said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these. Similar to another case I bought off of eBay, but seems to remedy all the design flaws mine has. Looks to be lined, has easy access to the charger and headphone jack and still has that leather book feel to it. The stand looks pretty cool and a lot less convoluted then the button clasp system mine has.
> 
> COOL! Apple iPad case real Leather Kahki - eBay (item 250648575574 end time Jul-10-10 03:20:15 PDT)


That looks excellent. Nice typing angle too.


----------



## KMPhotos

8 days since my DodoCase was shipped and it's still not here. What's up with the slow shipping?


----------



## jayman

KMPhotos said:


> 8 days since my DodoCase was shipped and it's still not here. What's up with the slow shipping?


Same with mine. I give anything coming from the US (usps) 2 weeks. I really hope it shows up tomorrow, if it doesn't then it will be next week because of the holiday.


----------



## KMPhotos

jayman said:


> Same with mine. I give anything coming from the US (usps) 2 weeks. I really hope it shows up tomorrow, if it doesn't then it will be next week because of the holiday.


I've never waited more than a week for stuff shipped USPS - but I've only ever had a couple of items shipped that way.
Yeah, if It doesn't get here Wednesday it'll be at least next Monday.
BOOOOO!!!


----------



## Guest

USPS from California is always slow for me for some reason, I've seen it take almost 3 weeks for some items (sent USPS priority international too).


----------



## mhcnbc

modsuperstar said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these. Similar to another case I bought off of eBay, but seems to remedy all the design flaws mine has. Looks to be lined, has easy access to the charger and headphone jack and still has that leather book feel to it. The stand looks pretty cool and a lot less convoluted then the button clasp system mine has.
> 
> COOL! Apple iPad case real Leather Kahki - eBay (item 250648575574 end time Jul-10-10 03:20:15 PDT)


I dunno, I think I'd be worried about buying anything where the seller can't spell the name of their product. 

I'm using the Apple case and for form and function it's exactly what I was looking for. It doesn't add any weight to speak of and very little bulk. As far as dirt, compared to the silicone case I was using before, it's not bad at all. I really want to like the Dodo case but it seems to add a fair bit of bulk and I wonder about the durability, plus I don't like that the cover doesn't seem to fold back completely.

I think I may save my pennies and eventually get a Vaja Agenda 2 case. Those things look beautiful!

Marion


----------



## Derrick

KMPhotos said:


> 8 days since my DodoCase was shipped and it's still not here. What's up with the slow shipping?


Mine was shipped on June 3rd and arrived June 11th ... don't worry ... it is worth the wait.


----------



## bringonthenite

*Proporta Eco Case*

I received my Proporta Eco Case a few days ago and love it. Originally, I wanted the Apple case but after seeing and holding it, I quickly looked for something else and settled on this case. No problems getting the iPad in and out quickly, charging etc. and I like the look. 


Proporta Apple iPad Recycled-Leather Eco Case 

Go to the Proporta Facebook page for a discount code.


----------



## Guest

I got my Dodocase yesterday. To be honest I am not all that impressed with it, it's not what I thought it would be. It works fine and looks fine, but I think while waiting for it I just got too used to the Apple case and the ability to prop up the iPad with it, etc.

Does anyone want a good deal on a pretty much brand new Dodocase? If so drop me a PM and you can save a few bucks not to mention the 4-6 week waiting time for one!


----------



## John Griffin

I agree, mguertin. The Apple iPad case is grossly underrated. I have yet to find anything on the market that does the job of protecting and propping up the iPad as well as this one. And I really love the Apple logo on the front. It is tough as nails yet very pliable and nice to grab onto. The only complaint I have is that it doesn't allow the iPad to dock without removing it from the case.

Which brings me to another topic: Does anyone have an idea on where to get a female <=> male dock extension cable? Such a cable would allow the iPad to connect to the dock not only vertically but horizontally and allow it to stay in the case. It would be great for using with an Apple keyboard dock.


----------



## Guest

The thing that I HATE about the Apple case is that it's a dirt magnet. Between the fingerprints on the screen and any spec of dust, dirt or debris that the case picks up ... it makes the iPads look terrible LOL. Good thing they work well 

You can get iPod (aka iPad) extensions from monoprice.com ... they appear to be out of stock currently, but they price is right; $3.94 USD each.

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!


----------



## John Griffin

mguertin said:


> The thing that I HATE about the Apple case is that it's a dirt magnet. Between the fingerprints on the screen and any spec of dust, dirt or debris that the case picks up ... it makes the iPads look terrible LOL. Good thing they work well
> 
> You can get iPod (aka iPad) extensions from monoprice.com ... they appear to be out of stock currently, but they price is right; $3.94 USD each.
> 
> HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!


Well thank you my friend. I'll check it out. It might just be worth waiting in yet another line for...


----------



## bline

*Zoogue*

I would highly recommend this one. Ordered from Canada and delivered very quickly. 
Don't let the name and cheesy YouTube video sway you. Very high quality, solid and snug. Perfect fit.


----------



## John Griffin

mguertin said:


> The thing that I HATE about the Apple case is that it's a dirt magnet. Between the fingerprints on the screen and any spec of dust, dirt or debris that the case picks up ... it makes the iPads look terrible LOL. Good thing they work well
> 
> You can get iPod (aka iPad) extensions from monoprice.com ... they appear to be out of stock currently, but they price is right; $3.94 USD each.
> 
> HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!


Actually if you read some of the comments from users you can find that it is not 100% compatible with the iPad - especially when wanting to transfer audio+video.

However, I found this one that is listed on iLounge. It is much more expensive, but should do everything you want it to do. BTW: Like all iPad accessories, it is also out of stock!

dockXtender: Dock Extender Cable for iPad, iPhone and iPod


----------



## Guest

I hadn't read the comments on that. interesting that it works for iPods but not iPads ... hmmm. Glad you found one at least.


----------



## bbuddy21

Just got my Proporta Leather case and I must say it's great! For some weird reason I can buy a great leather case and have it shipped to Canada from Britain for cheaper than almost any other case here. 24£ shipped! Also, cute little touch, Proporta gives you a bag of tea with your case.


----------



## John Griffin

John Griffin said:


> Actually if you read some of the comments from users you can find that it is not 100% compatible with the iPad - especially when wanting to transfer audio+video.
> 
> However, I found this one that is listed on iLounge. It is much more expensive, but should do everything you want it to do. BTW: Like all iPad accessories, it is also out of stock!
> 
> dockXtender: Dock Extender Cable for iPad, iPhone and iPod


I just received my dockXtender and am a very happy man! I got the 2ft long one (there is a 6ft long one as well, but if you don't need the extra length, go for the short one IMHO). I tried it with the normal dock and it works fine. I then tried it with the keyboard dock and it is 100% compatible. I can now put my iPad in landscape mode in the Apple case and use the keypad to type with (you are not able to do either without the dockXtender). They aren't cheap ($25 US plus shipping), but well worth it. They can also cut one to a custom size if you want one made a different size.


----------



## John Griffin

I should mention that items that will not work with the iPad (such as the FireWire based iPod charger) will not suddenly start to work with the dockXtender. Sadly, my Logitech small portable speaker/dock for the iPod will not charge the iPad with the dockXtender either, but I can at last play music through them using the iPad as the source.


----------



## ipadmaniac

Macaholic said:


> As you can't carry any other things with the Apple case (but heck the battery lasts ALL DAY anyway) what I would also like is a carrying bag like a THIN shoulder-holster type of sling for it so you can whip the iPad out from under your arm (or whatever) or even your winter coat and still carry a couple of other things in it... or, at least to not have to always hold it in transit. Like these:
> ]
> 
> But these are even too bulky for what i want


So.. You want something like this ipad shoulder holster

I just got it in the mail. It's almost as awesome as the ipad itself.


----------



## lang

ipadmaniac said:


> So.. You want something like this ipad shoulder holster
> 
> I just got it in the mail. It's almost as awesome as the ipad itself.


I smiled when I saw this (cardboard and duct tape sprang to mind) 

For about $20 more, you can get this FOSSIL® Bags Commuter Bags:Mens City Bag - Wagner MBG1170 (received one as a gift and it's perfect and more subtle/practical IMHO).


----------



## shooting_rubber

Check out the SENA iPad Folio Case. I just got it, and it's my favourite case for the iPad.

Sena Cases - Designer Leather Cases : iPad Leather Cases Folio for Apple


----------



## iphoneottawa

iPad book:
http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook_ipad/


----------



## cliph

I got the Incase Protective Cover for use generally around the home and I have pre-ordered and am waiting for a Happy Owl Studio Wallet.


----------



## islander

Finally got the Proporta recycled leather case for me iPad (mentioned earlier in this thread). Actual shipping time from the UK to BC was very quick but there was a delay due to stock outage. Anyway, I like it.

I'm carrying around that case, a small digital camera or two and a few other small items in a very handy (and inexpensive) bag from MEC: MEC Small Carry All Shoulder Bag


----------



## John Griffin

I am using a Tilley travel bag to carry all my day-to-day items.

Tilley Endurables - The Finest Hats and Travel Clothing in the World

The iPad and many of my other stuff fit in like it was made for them.


----------



## bringonthenite

islander said:


> Finally got the Proporta recycled leather case for me iPad (mentioned earlier in this thread). Actual shipping time from the UK to BC was very quick but there was a delay due to stock outage. Anyway, I like it.


My brother received his on Monday, nice to see Proporta added a little hole for the light sensor. It is a great case.


----------



## lang

Just got the Targus*|*TES00701CA*–*Targus Hughes Leather Portfolio Slipcase for iPad™. Excellent quality.

In fact, so nice I've decided to stop using the Apple Case (the iPad will fit with the Apple case on, but only just and it's a struggle to get it in and out).

Also, it's not a case, but I highly recommend the Compass Mobile Stand - Compass Mobile Stand - Twelve South. Not only ideal for work, but handy to quickly set up a movie for my daughter when she gets fussy at the restaurant.


----------



## llt

I just got the pacman decal for my ipad...iStickr — iPad Pacman Decal
seen too many iPads with cases and tired of it...


----------



## mjollymo

I'm debating on a new case to replace my apple case. I've looked into several, and have narrowed the list down to the Marware Eco-Vue case and the Macally Bookstand

Both of them fit the style I'm looking for, which is making the decision tough.


----------



## MattOnDemand

mjollymo said:


> I'm debating on a new case to replace my apple case. I've looked into several, and have narrowed the list down to the Marware Eco-Vue case and the Macally Bookstand


I like the Macally one! I already have the Apple case, but might replace it with this one now. Thanks for the link!


----------



## lang

mjollymo said:


> I'm debating on a new case to replace my apple case. I've looked into several, and have narrowed the list down to the Marware Eco-Vue case and the Macally Bookstand
> 
> Both of them fit the style I'm looking for, which is making the decision tough.


+1 for Macally


----------



## mjollymo

I think I'm leaning more towards the Macally. The more I look at it, the more I love it.


----------



## cwoods1966

Today, I got the Apple case. I hope I will like it. So far, I like that it is very thin. However, I am still getting use to the texture of it. 

My first choice was the dodocase but once I factored in the shipping, I did not want to pay that much for a case.


----------



## gouletjo

I ordered the Macally even if I own a Marware


----------



## cwoods1966

Overall, I like my Apple case. It does what is supposed to do. My main complaint is how to keep it clean and free of marks. I really like that it is not bulky. I don't want my iPad to start looking as a netbook with a case.

Any advices on how to keep the Apple case clean ? How do you clean it ?

If I ever replaced this case, I will try the dodocase.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I clean it with a dump cloth.


----------



## John Griffin

I have yet to find any reason to switch from an Apple case to any other. I like the look and the grippy feel of it. As far as keeping it clean I just use a microfibre cloth with a very small spray of iClear - which also works with the iPad itself. The only inconvenience is having to remove the iPad when I want to dock it - a minor inconvenience.


----------



## bluntman

I just recently received my Yoobao Slim case which I purchased through Anybattery.com (ordered it at the beginning of August). It like it a lot better than the Apple case because it's leather, almost as slim as the Apple case and holds the iPad securely with "corner clips" exposing more the device (I am quite careful with my stuff).


----------



## screature

*Fun case turns iPad into Etch A Sketch*

Here's a retro blast from the past that's fun for all of us old enough to remember. 

Fun case turns iPad into Etch A Sketch


----------



## CubaMark

A pretty funny iPad keyboard combo case review: the TyPad



(Gizmodo)


----------



## KC4

Jonas Damon’s iPad Case and Fruit Bowl – Sight Unseen


----------



## Adrian.

Above comment reported for spam.


----------



## iphoneottawa

http://store.apple.com/ca/product/H3721ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTk5ODk1MzE


----------



## csonni

Thought I'd see what others have to say about the new cases coming out for the iPad 2. I want an all-in-one folio type case. I like the Targus 360, but it's not as functionally strong in portrait mode, nor does it have a keyboard angle option. Does anyone know of a case for the iPad 2 that can do either display mode and also has a keyboard angle option? I plan on ordering my iPad 2 on March 25. Thanks.


----------



## bringonthenite

I've preorderd a Proporta Smart Case for the iPad2. I have one for the original iPad and love it. Great service from Proporta also.


----------



## cdncableguy

Anyone come across a case that can hold papers as well as the ipad (gen1)? I need it to replace my clipboard for work.


----------



## Atroz

cdncableguy said:


> Anyone come across a case that can hold papers as well as the ipad (gen1)? I need it to replace my clipboard for work.


I'm assuming you want one that will use a full size 8.5x11 paper? Do you want something with a clip or pocket? The only full size paper one I have found is the Revena Executive Portfolio. ELEMENTS EXECUTIVE FOLIO (Black)

It used to be that they wanted $260 for it, but it came with a fancy pen, etc. They had an introductory offer of $130, but now I see that is their MSRP and they are selling the for $65. Likely due to the iPad 2. This cheaper version doesn't seem to have the extras.

They will ship to Canada but through UPS. (Yuck). They don't say which UPS service so I don't know if brokerage fees are extra (likely around $40) on top of the $20 shipping. So, it may be between $100 to $150 landed at your door. I've sent them an email to ask about the shipping.


----------



## mac_geek

While I know it's nt what you're looking for, I have a Smartcover on my new iPad 2 and absolutely love its integrated a minimalist design. Pure Apple.

We purchased one of the polyurethane covers - I'm not really sure if the leather is worth it, to be honest... And I'm not very price conscious.


----------



## csonni

What do you use to protect the back? Are there other covers or cases that integrate with the Apple Smart Covers?


----------



## Dr T

Snowy said:


> What type of case have you..?
> I have the black Apple case that ... has the apple logo on it...


Not about what I might have or what you have, but it has been pointed out that an ostentatious carrying case may be imprudent ... Maybe a dilapidated bag or an inconspicuous carrying case might suit the circumstance of some...


----------



## Guest

As a followup for anyone interested in previous posts in this thread ... The Dodocase that I had (and was going to sell but my Wife liked it) fell apart after about 3 months of usage. So much for paying the extra for handmade quality and attention to detail! I've had better quality stuff that was made in China to be honest.


----------



## lang

This combination has been working really well for me.

Brown Leather skin from Zagg + Brown Targus Hughes Leather Portfolio Sleeve + 
Brown Roots Leather Raider Bag

Skin protects back from damage, sleeve protects iPad from drops and contact with other items when in transit and bag serves as masculine way to carry iPad, camera, cell phone and other junk without drawing any attention.

Besides, Brown Leather ages really nicely.


----------



## cdncableguy

Atroz said:


> I'm assuming you want one that will use a full size 8.5x11 paper? Do you want something with a clip or pocket? The only full size paper one I have found is the Revena Executive Portfolio. ELEMENTS EXECUTIVE FOLIO (Black)


That is close. But I don't need the pad of paper. Just somewhere to hold some papers that I give to my customers. So it doesn't have to be a full 8.5x11. Just a decent sizes pocket to hold a few sheets (folded)


----------



## csonni

I wonder when the cases for the iPad 2 will be available at apple.ca


----------



## Dr T

Snowy said:


> ...I bought the iPad dock extra. I don't think I would buy that again, as I can just plug it in with the supplied USB, 110 plug.....


If I was gonna buy an iPad 2, I think I would want both the dock to leave at home, and the supplied USB plug thingie for travel.

The iPad is a travelling gadget, right? So you want to have the iPad plugged in overnight the night before so you can catch the ferry or plane. So you leave the iPad plugged in to the dock to charge it up, and then in the early hours, you fling it into the travel bag where the supplied plug is already stashed from the night before. (You can tell, I am not a morning person.)

I am almost on the verge of spending $ 1,200 on a new Ipad 2, so pls tell me if I should get the dock while I am making the order, I would hate to be lacking an essential supporting bit.


----------



## csonni

Hey, for another $35, you can't go wrong. I got one.


----------



## csonni

I went ahead and ordered the Zagg Invisible Full Body Shield for my iPad 2 (ordered today). I will then use either Apple's Smart Cover or maybe the real nice cherry wood one by Miniot in Holland. The only part of the iPad that is left unprotected is a bit of the sides. For those of you who want to go this way, be sure to get your 20% off code for the Zagg Invisible Shield at ipadincanada.ca


----------



## jn

csonni said:


> What do you use to protect the back? Are there other covers or cases that integrate with the Apple Smart Covers?


There are a few popping up slowly, more to come for sure

(check out this Quora thread: iPad 2: What iPad 2 cases are compatible with Apple's Smart Cover? - Quora)

Enki | We've got you covered

SmartFit2 Clear for iPad 2 - iPad 2 Accessories - Pages

Also, this wooden smart cover knockoff looks pretty cool - not sure how well it cleans the screen thought, and it won't accordion flat like the Apple Smart Cover: Wooden iPad 2 cover outsmarts Apple's Smart Cover


----------



## keebler27

wifey bought the targus vuscape. It's slick, protects the back and front, nice leather. not cheap, but i believe the worth is there.

We saw the griffin ipad2 case and it's horrible.


----------



## DDKD726

thadley said:


> I was looking at InCase's Convertible Book Jacket. Seems like a solid case, have heard good reviews and the different propping positions seem like they'd be ideal. But I'll probably end up with whatever I can get on May 28th.


This is the case I have. It offers a lot of protection, but it also triples the thickness of the iPad... I like it though because it looks like you're carrying an old fashion note paper portfolio, draws less attention to itself. Perfect for when you are carrying the iPad by itself.

If I'm putting it in my bag then I go for the Feather case by Incipio, it's very thin and light and still provides strong protection against scratching and adds almost no noticeable thickness or weight to the iPad.


----------



## csonni

The Folio 360 II by Joy Factory looks like a nice folio with lots of options. I may go for that one. I wonder if the clips that hold the back in place would mar or peel up any of the Zagg Invisible Shield I put on?


----------



## Niteshooter

A couple of co workers have the Apple case, as the OP mentions it is a real hassle to remove the iPad from it but it is so form fitting and small. 

I just picked up the Kensington Keyfolio which is the keyboard and case rolled into one. For a touch typist the keyboard is a bit cramped and as every reviewer has noted there is no right shift key which takes some time to get used to but once you get sorted it's not totally dreadful. I find it no more cramped than our Netbook keyboards and it does turn out to be very useful when surfing and entering web addresses. Plus the iPad is not the struggle to remove that it is with the Apple case. 

The other advantage over the Apple case is that this one does not move around as much when touching the screen when the iPad is propped up and the vertical viewing angle is a bit more variable. I would have been happier with leather (I think) though the Apple case isn't either. 

I will pick up one of those touch pens as my screen protector is also a fingerprint magnet and it is handy if you are using the iPad propped up as it gives you a bit more reach. 

I also have a cheap slip over case which was $10 at Canada Computers and is for the iPad, it's a tight fit but I picked it up until I figured out what I really wanted. 

What would have been interestings is if Apple sold the same type of slip over case that the original Newton shipped with, basically a case with a thin metal plate on one side to protect the screen... for me the big issue is putting it in my camera bag or computer backpack and having something contact the screen either cracking or damaging it.....

When I first got the iPad I was recycling my old PowerBook Duo Wetsuit 3.0 and tossing a copy of Tap magazine over top of the screen for impact protection.....


----------



## Paul82

Not sure if this had already been mentioned here but it looks to me like iPad 2 got gorilla glass see the video.... iPad 2′s thinner glass is remarkably stronger than iPad 1 | 9 to 5 Mac iPad 2′s thinner glass is remarkably stronger than iPad 1 | Apple Intelligence

So might not be as important to have the screen overly protected..


----------



## Paul82

Dr T said:


> If I was gonna buy an iPad 2, I think I would want both the dock to leave at home, and the supplied USB plug thingie for travel.
> 
> The iPad is a travelling gadget, right? So you want to have the iPad plugged in overnight the night before so you can catch the ferry or plane. So you leave the iPad plugged in to the dock to charge it up, and then in the early hours, you fling it into the travel bag where the supplied plug is already stashed from the night before. (You can tell, I am not a morning person.)
> 
> I am almost on the verge of spending $ 1,200 on a new Ipad 2, so pls tell me if I should get the dock while I am making the order, I would hate to be lacking an essential supporting bit.


Not sure if you already have other iOS devices but it will charge via the regular dock conector... At the point I've got more than I know what to do with... The only downside is that it charges slower... But if you are leaving it overnight this shouldn't be an issue as you should get a full charge I that timeframe.


----------



## Paul82

csonni said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Zagg Invisible Full Body Shield for my iPad 2 (ordered today). I will then use either Apple's Smart Cover or maybe the real nice cherry wood one by Miniot in Holland. The only part of the iPad that is left unprotected is a bit of the sides. For those of you who want to go this way, be sure to get your 20% off code for the Zagg Invisible Shield at ipadincanada.ca


Not really a fan on zagg invisible shields here... Got one for my iPhone 4 and ended up removing it in about 2 weeks because I hated the feel of it... 

On another not with the ship times for smart covers up to 4 weeks now any idea if any Ottawa stores have the red leather on in stock... I know the apple store was sold out of them... So I'm assuming it's one of the more popular ones... Personally I think the red ones look great with the black iPads...


----------



## csonni

Was ready to purchase the Joy Factory Folio 360 II until I was told that it won't be available for shipping until late April or early May. May have to go with something else. The Targus 360 is a bit thick and doesn't have a good typing angle. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## csonni

I like the looks of the Marware C.E.O. Hybrid iPad 2 Case. Anyone have any lengthy experience with this particular case (for the original iPad)? I wonder how tight those tabs continue to hold over time. I can't seem to find any Canadian site that carries their products. Any pre-ordering has to be done through Marware, with a hefty $25-$32 shipping cost!


----------



## csonni

Ended up finding the Marware C.E.O. Hybrid for iPad 2 online for $27. I had ordered the Zagg Invisishield kit over the weekend and, after reading quite a few complaints about its tackiness on the front skin, I called to cancel the order today but it's too late. I'll have to see how I like it. They said there's 100% refund if not fully satisfied.


----------



## jeepguy

I was thinking of getting an otter box but they won't be available for awhile, so I'm thinking of picking up something temporary, I find the iPad slippery.


----------



## molasses

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet:

Switcheasy.com - Canvas for Ipad 2
Youtube review

Received mine Thurs - excellent quality & all around protection. Worth every penny.


----------



## zarquon

csonni said:


> Ended up finding the Marware C.E.O. Hybrid for iPad 2 online for $27. I had ordered the Zagg Invisishield kit over the weekend and, after reading quite a few complaints about its tackiness on the front skin, I called to cancel the order today but it's too late. I'll have to see how I like it. They said there's 100% refund if not fully satisfied.


Where did you find the Mareware that cheap? It's twice that on their site.

Z.


----------

